# Boys are walking and barking! Jasmine's boys



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

The boys spent a long night at the open milk bar and passed out..


[attachment=28141:milk.jpg]
this is them after being kicked out of the milk bar! :HistericalSmiley: 
[attachment=28142:milk1.jpg]
this is the smaller boy, since I shared the larger boy last time. His buff has lightened up a lot and should be gone by 3 months old. The 2nd photo was taken a week ago and he has changed so much since..but the top photo is recent. 

The 2 are completely different..the smaller boy is laid back..loves to be held and the bigger boy is the whiner and freaks out if he's taken away from 
his mommy :wub: 

Development wise, today they are 3 weeks old and are starting to actually push up and walk around..they make little barking sounds ocassionaly and this morning the bigger boy who squeals a lot was of course whining and I got up and put him closer to mom, but the little boy was nursing vigorously and growled at the other boy when I moved him! :HistericalSmiley: So they really are starting to become little boys. :wub:

I know I'm sounding like a broken record on here, but these pups are NOT for sale, they are sold, please don't ask. I am ONLY sharing photos for educational purposes.

Thanks for looking! 

Andrea & the boys


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've said it before but I'll say it again-they are just PRECIOUS Andrea! :wub: I will never get sick of looking at them! Thanks so much for sharing their progress. It's so interesting to me!! 

I just love how the one pup is using his (sprawled out on his back's) brother's tummy as a pillow. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, how adorable. I love puppies and your two are so so precious. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I am in :wub: with the top pic of the boys sleeping!!! They are too cute for words!!! :wub: It is amazing how much they have grown!!! Please keep the pics coming Andrea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So cute - I love that first pic, over served at the milk bar!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So very precious!!! :wub: :wub: I just love seeing these little angels!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, you already know my thoughts on this subject... :wub:

off topic here... but i just wanted to add that your siggy and glittery avatar are spectacular. 
someone really went above and beyond!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, they have fabulous pigment already, don't they?

Too cute!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: OMG, I love it when they sleep on their back. it's just way too cute !


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Passed out at the milk bar...toooooo funny for words and in a pile of puppylove. How much fun you are having! Thanks for sharing, just looking gives me a lift during the day. what a nice break for us all.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love that top picture! Drunk and passed out on mommy milk. They are just too cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Andrea, I love that first picture. :wub: :wub: :wub: Look at their fat little tummies. I just want to pick them up, cover them with kisses and smell their little puppy breath. So adorable. :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That is just too darn cute, with the mini puffy paws waving in the air. ADORABLE!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww

soooo adorable

kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: another puppy fix :chili: :chili:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awwww sweet!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Gosh, they have fabulous pigment already, don't they?
> 
> Too cute! [/B]


Thanks everyone. Yes, their pigment is amazing. They remind me of little white polar cubs.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

eek they are so adorable! i love them :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

SO CUTE!! I love that first pic!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How sweet. I love the little fat tummy pic. Makes me want to tickle him.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

eeek they r sooo cute!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg they are the cutest little roly-polys EVER!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute! Loved them being kicked out of the milk bar. :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG!! wow the babies look sooo adorable I can't believe how cuddly and little they are!!!!!! Awww :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Could anything be cuter than that first photo!?!? :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

PUPPY PERFECTION :wub: - what beautiful little boys . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are adorable, I love that first picture, its so darn cute.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: Awww, they are just too cute! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How sweet. I love the little fat tummy pic. Makes me want to tickle him.[/B]


I tickle the small boys belly all the time, he wiggles his feet all over the place, he LOVES to be belly rubbed. it's SO cute LOL. Thanks for all the sweet comments. I really do love sharing the development with you all. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! That first picture is priceless! How sweet ;o)


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

how did i miss this post, your babies are so beautiful! :aktion033: i lub their little faces :wub: who were the parents again?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> how did i miss this post, your babies are so beautiful! :aktion033: i lub their little faces :wub: who were the parents again?[/B]


Jasmine and Beau are the parents. Thank you all for the sweet compliments.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Andrea, they are sooooooooo adorable!! :wub: I just want to kiss their little noses!! :wub: 
They are just so precious!!

It is funny that you mentioned that about the smaller boy. I tickle Harmony, the bigger girl's tummy and she loves it and will kick her back feet, it is so adorable!!

Keep the pictures coming, I love looking at those sweet faces!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow! What tiny little beauties. They're beautiful Andrea. You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea, they are sooooooooo adorable!! :wub: I just want to kiss their little noses!! :wub:
> They are just so precious!!
> 
> It is funny that you mentioned that about the smaller boy. I tickle Harmony, the bigger girl's tummy and she loves it and will kick her back feet, it is so adorable!!
> ...


Thank you so much! :wub: 




> Oh wow! What tiny little beauties. They're beautiful Andrea. You should be proud of yourself![/B]


Thank you! I am very proud of Jasmine who has been an excellent mommy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Development update..These boys have seriously gone through some changes in the past few days..they are walking, playing, growling, barking.. They play with each other, they play with mommy..the get each other's tails and paw at each other also. It's just so cute :wub: Thanks for the PM's asking for pics..that is very sweet :grouphug: I love to share pics. I know I've said this a bunch of times and sound like a broken record, but these pics are just for fun and to share..

[attachment=28309:1.jpg]
I swear officer, it was MY kibble !
[attachment=28310:2.jpg]
NO she's my mom, Nuh uh she is MINE!
[attachment=28311:3.jpg]
I'll eat my way outta here..
[attachment=28312:4.jpg]
Side profile of the smaller boy

Thanks for looking,
Andrea & the boys


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG! :wub:

They are precious.

Thank you for sharing pics!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

***SIGH*** I could look at those boys all day long. They are just becoming such adorable little babies, with their hair growing and their pigment. What little loves they are. Thanks so much for the pictures, Andrea. I think the one of them kissing, with Jazzy in the background, is my favorite. :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that second pic is priceless. :w00t: how come you didnt show that one to me?! i love it! :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Look at the hair on them! Dang, their hair will be on the ground before they leave their momma at this rate. :wub:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

those are precious!!!! im in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

super sweet babies!! Thanks for sharing!!
i bet they are just so fun to watch!! Atticus and Rugby are still pretty entertaining at 10 months old!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-OMG-OMG!!!! How precious! Andrea-I honestly don't know how you could get anything done other than staring at them all day. They are the most precious fluffs! I so cannot wait to kiss their sweet faces next month!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Andrea the boys are really turning out nice. I love the side profile shot of the little one. Are you still thinking about getting Cathy B to access and possibly show him? He is surely a pretty little boy. Thank you for sharing them with all of us. :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Andrea, they are so adorable. Oh my gosh, I would be sitting there watching, holding and kissing sweet little faces all day long.

Marsha


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The profile shot got me. Great picture! How adorable can you get?!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...those babies are so precious. :wub: :wub: I want to hug them like crazy!!! They really have developed a lot since their last pics.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWWW!! There just sooo cute! I just want to cuddle with them!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bet it's fun at your house  the boys are adorable, and growing very fast


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Puppy heaven! Thanks for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I love puppies and these little guys are just as cute as can be. You are doing a great job with them, I would love to hear them bark and growl - how cute is that!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh my GOSH they are the cutest, cutest, cutest, CUTEST things I have ever seen!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I would do nothing but stare at them all day long....


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWW OMG those pictures are soo beautiful specially the one where the little one is trying to chew on the crate, and you can see how he has no teethies yet!!! :wub: And the profile picture is absolutely insanely cute!!!! I wanna come over and play with them Andrea!!!! :smheat: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, who wants to roadtrip and kidnap these little guys with me?  
Seriously adorable and fabulously precious!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andrea , you deserve nothing but praise for bringing such beauties into the world :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

They are SO cute!!! It brings tears to my eyes to see how big they are getting!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, those two are way too adorable.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Andrea your little boys are adorable :wub: :wub: I too can't understand how you get anything done other than to sit and watch their anitcs all day, I know I would be doing just that, they are so cute when they begin to explore and play and discover tails and ears are good fun to play with


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - :wub: they are soooo cute :wub: i love the pix of the one on his back - does that totally represent his personality? :wub: u r so lucky!


----------

